# Are Contractions Always Obvious?



## Holly Chisholm (May 5, 2020)

Sorry about the dumb question. I am watching Sally on a baby monitor. The vet said to call when I see contractions (he only lives ten minutes away). Tonight, she has been laying flat out a lot. This is new for her. She usually has her head up and front legs tucked under. Yesterday morning, her Maybe Baby was 6.4. Didn't test her last night as Hubby was repairing her roof (not that that matters - we're watching her 24/7). She is VERY uncomfortable tonight. When she's standing, there's lots of tail swishing, hind leg lifting, a little eating, peeing, then laying back down.

When we changed shifts at 2:00 am, Hubby said he thought he saw contractions when she wasn't laying flat out. I don't think I've seen that. So, WILL I know for sure when she is having contractions? 

Thanks again!

Holly


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 5, 2020)

This is new, but she doesn't lay like this for long.


----------



## Taz (May 5, 2020)

I don't know if you will see any in stage one but when they are down on their side pushing in stage 2 their legs stick straight out in the air, you can't miss that. Also can hump their back up sort of like peeing but more so if standing up.


----------



## Taz (May 5, 2020)

Oh and just to make it even easier.....sorry! My other little one would lie down on her side and have 2-4 contractions then get up and go eat. She did that for a few weeks before she foaled. Not that I think Sally is going to be waiting very long, I was hoping for a baby last night but she's gotta be REALLY close.....I hope.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (May 6, 2020)

In all our years of "mare stare" we only have seen our girls starting to PUSH, and unless there's a problem, everything happens very quickly...... (We've had easily over 250 foals in 28 years, not counting the ones we helped for other owners.)


----------

